

HSA targets native parallel execution in Java VMs by 2015 - Codeson
http://www.techcentral.ie/22495/hsa-targets-native-parallel-execution-in-java-vms-by-2015?

======
skorgu
HSA, by the way, stands for "Heterogeneous System Architecture".

------
devx
Ok, now I'm starting to see why Google chose a VM for its OS. I couldn't care
less about support for x86 and even MIPS, as ARM was already dominating the
mobile chip market, and it has plenty of competition above the ISA level -
_much_ more than x86 ever had.

But if a VM can enable things like HSA, and who knows, maybe even quantum
computers in the future, that make the same Dalvik apps run on it, then I'm
all for it.

